# 2009 BMW 328i Tire & Rim replacement question



## mazh.km (Feb 7, 2010)

Will these tires and rims fit my 2009 BMW 328i.

Michelin Pilot Alpin Snow Tires (Size 225/55 R16 95H) 
Mille Miglia Alloy Rims (Size 8Jx16H2)


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

whats the offset on the rims?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The tires are a bit on the tall side and may rub.


----------



## mazh.km (Feb 7, 2010)

The offset is ET15

The stock tires are 50, is 55 really that much taller my car seems to have alot of clearance


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

ET15 is likely going to rub, those tires (i didnt notice the aspect ratio before) are almost an inch in diameter larger than stock. between the two, its going to be a tight fit and you may rub.
if you have a coupe, you're definately going to rub in the rear and possibly hit and shatter the front fenders.


----------



## mazh.km (Feb 7, 2010)

That makes sense, thanks for the help.


----------

